

Effects of Intermittent Energy Restriction on Indices of Cardiometabolic Health [pdf] - ArikBe
http://www.ibimapublishing.com/journals/ENDO/2014/459119/459119.pdf

======
ArikBe
In a previous submission on YC
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836651))
some commenters were weary of an article that wasn't published in a journal.
This one has been published in "Research in Endoctrinology"[1]

[1]
[http://www.ibimapublishing.com/journals/ENDO/2014/459119/a45...](http://www.ibimapublishing.com/journals/ENDO/2014/459119/a459119.html)

